# Wattles



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

This may sound like a really stupid question but here it goes anyways, Pesto my 13 year old Pigeon i have noticed has very extremely white wattles, something she has never had before always been white but never this brilliant. Is there a reason for them being so bright? Or am I nuts? 


Cindy


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

I think they should be 'brilliant' White...so, maybe something improved for her, or, I dunno...

But far as I know, brilliant White is ideal



Phil
l v


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

some pigeons as they get older they get wattles. Its common and nothin to worry about. i only wish they have it when they were young.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

naturegirl said:


> This may sound like a really stupid question but here it goes anyways, Pesto my 13 year old Pigeon i have noticed has very extremely white wattles, something she has never had before always been white but never this brilliant. Is there a reason for them being so bright? Or am I nuts?
> 
> 
> Cindy


 Hi Cindy, The whiter the wattle gets is a good sign of healthy birds,people that race homers are always looking for clean white wattlesI would say you have a very healthy bird keep him that way.There some breeds of birds that have large wattles CARRIERS,DRAGOONS, and many others that are classifed as wattle breeds. Any way if your bird has nice white wattles you need not worry it a good sign of a well cared for bird. .GEORGE


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Thank You George! Well she is 13 years old now and she is so sweet, always trying my best to keep her around longer. She is always cooing and wanting to cuddle and I am so careful not to stroke her back as even though she is old I really don't want her laying eggs at her age, can she still lay eggs at 13 years old? 

Cindy


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Cindy, 

Do you use garlic at all...garlic supplements are said to be a contributing factor that promotes really white ceres/wattles. But as George said, white ceres are an indication of good health.


----------

